# Replacement PSU Cables



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 30, 2015)

Just a short question: Can You Buy Replacement PSU Cables to Work With Any PSU?

I'm going to be starting my own cable sleeving project after Christmas, buying a new PSU while still using my current one so just in case I do ruin the wires, my rig won't be effected.
If I do ruin any wires, can I just buy any cable of the same type as a replacement, or will I need to buy a whole new PSU?

I'm thinking it would be a bit stupid if the modular cables weren't easily replaceable, but asking just in case.


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 30, 2015)

you can buy already pre sleeved cable sets from e.g.

http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/premium-modding/alchemy-cables/

or 

http://cablemod.com/ 


make shure you buy them for your PSU Manufacture/Type
if you wanna sleeve by your own this is the best place to order:

http://en.mdpc-x.com/


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 30, 2015)

n0tiert said:


> you can buy already pre sleeved cable sets from e.g.
> 
> http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/premium-modding/alchemy-cables/
> 
> ...


I know where I'm getting my sleeving material, but you didn't really answer the question: can you replace PSU cables with any you find? NOT custom sleeved I'm talking about.


----------



## stevorob (Nov 30, 2015)

So, the CX750m is semi modular.  Replacement SATA, PCI-E, Molex cables are available through Corsair's website.  I'd imagine if you were to screw up the sleeving on any of those particular cables, they're easily replaced (and it appears that replacements from Corsair are already sleeved)

http://www.corsair.com/en/shop?c=psu-accessories

However, the 24pin and 8pin are attached directly to the PSU - I don't think it would be easy to replace those cables, as they are probably soldered into the unit



*Edit*:  I just read that you are getting a new PSU.  In any case, if the 24pin and 8pin are not detachable, chances are that they are soldered in, which would make replacing them a PITA.  Most modular cables are replaceable.  I don't know if other manufacturers do what Corsair does and offer replacement modular cables, but I'm sure there are some out there.


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 30, 2015)

Joel Charig said:


> I know where I'm getting my sleeving material, but you didn't really answer the question: can you replace PSU cables with any you find? NOT custom sleeved I'm talking about.



some has different circuits on modular wires @psu side


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Dec 1, 2015)

stevorob said:


> So, the CX750m is semi modular.  Replacement SATA, PCI-E, Molex cables are available through Corsair's website.  I'd imagine if you were to screw up the sleeving on any of those particular cables, they're easily replaced (and it appears that replacements from Corsair are already sleeved)
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/shop?c=psu-accessories
> 
> ...


Ah, just my luck! I was going to be purchasing a modular Corsair PSU anyway  I feel a lot less worried about melting paracord onto my cables now that I know I can buy replacements straight from the PSU manufacturer.



n0tiert said:


> some has different circuits on modular wires @psu side


Okay thanks man, I now know that I can buy replacement cables from Corsair (the manufacturer of my new PSU), so I'll just do that


----------

